# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > التوجيهي الاردني >  هام وعاجل جدا اسئلة كيمياء توجيهي مقترحة للدورة الشتوية 2012  من الاستاذ محمد الزغول

## محمد الزغول

الملف المرفق
 يحتوي اسئلة كيمياء توجيهي هامة جدا للدورة الشتوية 2012 
الاسئلة في غاية الاهمية كونها شاملة لمبحث الكيمياء

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*بتشكرك على هالفائدة*

----------


## الوسادة

*شكرا الك كتير زمان عن هالمواضيع الحلوة*

----------

